# Simulationssoftware für Regelungstechnik



## veritas

Moin Moin Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Simulationssoftware für Regelungstechnik,
am besten FREEWARE.....

Hat einer ne Tip?

Danke im voraus.

Veritas


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Dass es sowas als Freeware gibt ist mir nicht bekannt. Willst du direkt die SPS-Regelung (d.h. Programm) simulieren, oder Regelungstechnik generell?

Für generelle Regelungstechnik fand ich Winfact ganz gut:
http://www.kahlert.com/
Ich meine da gibt es auch eine Testversion.

Kommerziell gibt es direkt für SPS (speziell S7) z.B. Trysim oder Winmod. Ich habe mir nur mal Trysim angesehen, was ich aber mit der Programmübertragung recht umständlich finde.

Wenn du erstmal nur einen Regelkreis testen willst, kannst du eine einfache Strecke z.B. mit einem PTn Glied simulieren (gibt es in der Oscat Lib).

Mir schwirrt aber schon seit längerem der Gedanke im Kopf herum, ein paar Simulationsbausteine zu schreiben die dann zu verschiedenen Prozessen zusammengeschaltet werden können.
Z.B. für Füllstandsregelungen:
- Flüssigkeitsquellen, Behälter, Förderanlagen / Pumpen
oder für Heizungsregelungen:
- Energiequellen, Pumpen, Mischventile, Energiesenken, Wärmeübertrager

Wobei ich noch überlege, ob es sinnvoll ist diese Sachen in der SPS ablaufen zu lassen, oder z.B. über eine externe Anwendung mit Ankopplung an PLCSim.


----------



## vierlagig

die deltas haben da auch ne lösung 

http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/100/99/lang,de/


----------



## marlob

Suche mal nach LTSpice. Ist eigentlich ein Programm um elektronische Schaltungen zu simulieren. Man kann aber auch Regelungstechnische Aufgaben damit lösen
http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/Regelungstechnik#LTspice.2FSwitcherCad_III
Wenn du weiter googlest (oder yahoost oder sonstwas  ) wirst du noch mehr Infos dazu finden

[EDIT]
http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/
[\EDIT]


----------



## marlob

Scicos bzw. Scicoslab wären auch noch Freeware Alternativen


----------



## WeissT

Hallo,

wenn die Regelungstechnik-Simulation im S7-Umfeld stattfinden soll, so kann die SPS-VISU zum Einsatz kommen. 
Dabei kann die interne S7-SoftSPS oder auch eine reale S7-300/400 zum Einsatz kommen.
Bei der internen S7-SoftSPS können die gleichen Regelbausteine wie in der realen CPU verwendet werden.
Realisierbar sind beispielsweise Füllstandregelungen, Positionierregelungen, Regelung von Geschwindigkeit (z.B. Drehbewegung, horizontale Bewegung). 
Auf die S7-SoftSPS können auch Programme wie z.B. das PID-Control von Siemens zugreifen. 
Des Weiteren kann die Demo-Version des WinPLC-Analyzers uneingeschränkt für den Zugriff auf die S7-SoftSPS von SPS-VISU genutzt werden. Somit ist man in der Lage, die Regelcharakteristik in Form von Graphen darzustellen.

Demo unter:
www.mhj-software.de
im Downloadbereich.

Gruss
T. Weiss


----------



## chaki

Hallo.

Falls es noch nicht zu spät ist für deine Anfrage, hätte ich da noch einen Hinweis.

Sollte es wirklich um regelungstechnische Untersuchungen gehen, empfiehlt sich Matlab, mit dem aufgesetzten Simulink.

Wir konnten diese umfangreiche und nutzvolle Software während des Studiums kostenlos per Sammelbestellung erhalten.

Grüße


----------



## jonny_b

Guten Tag,
google mal unter simler-pc.

http://www.mmew.fh-giessen.de/personen/professoren/orlowski/simlerpc

vlt ist das was?

MfG
jb


----------



## BSE

Weiß net ob das ne freeware ist 
aber wir haben in der schule immer boris verwendet
lg BSE


----------



## marlob

BSE schrieb:


> Weiß net ob das ne freeware ist
> aber wir haben in der schule immer boris verwendet
> lg BSE


Ist keine Freeware, sondern Bestandteil von WinFact welches Thomas_v2.1 schon in Beitrag #2 nannte


----------



## Bl000b3r

Macht es nicht so kompliziert ... Simplorer gibts als Studentenversion, man kann damit natürlich keine komplette Firma Regelungtechnisch nachbilden, aber für einfache und fortgeschrittene Sachen geht das auch jeden fall

ABER: Ansonft hat die "Firma" vor paar Jahrn gekauft und als erstes die Studentenversionen gecancelt ... doch wer nur 5min mit google sucht, wird letzte studentenversion 7.0 100%ig finden


Wer mehr umfang braucht, sollte keine Freeware benutzen :!:


----------

